# How many times can you re-barrel a bolt action rifle?



## HughW (Oct 21, 2016)

Folks,

I have had a bolt action that I have already re-barreled once before.  I am contemplating another rifle project with the same action. Have any of you re-barreled an action more than once?  Does it affect accuracy in any negative way.  Your input is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 21, 2016)

it won't affect the accuracy if it is done correctly. You can rebarrel hundreds of times, as long as the action is in good shape.  Rebarreling it won't make it any worse. A barrel is machined to fit the particular action and account for any wear in the mounting.


----------



## rayjay (Oct 22, 2016)

It's a nut and bolt and nothing more. No one even tightens the pieces up to anywhere near their torque limit which would be several hundred pounds for a fastener over an inch in diameter.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm on my third barrel( 3rd caliber) for a little Model 7 action and who knows it may get more... done many twice.. I only torque them to 95 ft lbs. on re-barrels so no stress on the action at all.


----------



## rayjay (Oct 23, 2016)

I have an Anschutz 64 rimfire action that I threaded when I first got my lathe. It's been "rebbled" probably 10 times or more. I have even changed bbls at a match so I could shoot 2 classes. The main thing is to use anti-seize compound on the threads and keep your locking lugs greased up so you don't gall them.

There is so much disinformation put out in the main stream press that makes rabbling seem like some sort of black magic or something.


----------



## HughW (Oct 23, 2016)

Folks,

Thanks for comments.  The rifle I have in mind is a Remington model Seven.  Started as a .308, then I rebar reeled to .257 Roberts, now contemplating a 7mm-08.

Hopefully, this will be the ticket!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 23, 2016)

Keep the BOB!


----------

